# Weight Gain



## aqua1957 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am just curious if any one can give me some advise if this is normal. Phoebe is now seven months and is weighing 60 lbs. She was gaining weight at a steady pace in the past three weeks, I have taken her off Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy food three feedings a day and put her on Blue Buffalo Basic grain free. I have also cut her meals from three times a day to twice a day but still feeding her the same amount. She has not put on any weight in the past three weeks. This is the first time I own this breed and not very familiar with their growth and development pattern. I think she looks great she is 18 inches at the withers just wondering if that is pretty much going to be her weight and height.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain kinda stopped gaining around then too. Your dog can grown through about 2 years so she may or may not gain any. I haven't weighed in a while so not sure if Cain has gained any or not but he's 11 months and at 9 was 60lbs. (Although he feels like 100 lol!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They grow up for the first year and out for about 2 years after that. She may have hit the end of her growth spurt for now, but at 7 months she is not done growing yet. Just watch her weight and don't let her get fat. Adjust her kibble intake as needed. She's a pretty girl already, she is going to be amazing when she is full grown.


----------



## brad91x (Dec 20, 2012)

My boy dozer stopped growing in height at around 8 months he is 19" at the withers but has gained weight he was weighed Sunday is 77lbs at 10 months


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Hard to say but she's still young, should fill out some and probably add a small amount of height. Just make sure to keep her lean, you want to see the hint of a couple ribs and a nice waist and tuck, most dogs are kept way overweight, this breed has a lot of hips/knee/ccl injuries in poorly bred dogs so best to keep them as thin as possible.


----------

